# revealing really dark thoughts



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

This was my second therapy session, and I revealed some really dark thoughts that have been giving me problems for the past year. I spoke at length about them and I plan on writing them down for next week's session to talk some more about it, and see how I can progress in getting help for dealing with these particular problems.

It felt good to be able to vent in a clinical setting and to be talked to with respect and empathy. I don't dare talk about these thoughts with anyone else, not even family. I was promised that I would be worked with to get the help I need as our sessions continue. I am marginally feeling better, even though I know I have a long way to go.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm glad to hear things are working for you 
Good luck with next weeks session  
I'd love to hear how it goes if you want to share


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Well done for revealing them. That was very brave. I've revealed loads of dark thoughts to therapists too.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

the sessions continue- common frustrations are work-related an personal-life related (never having a dating life/sex, etc.)

Part of my 'homework' this week is to try and be more interactive in a class I'm taking in graphic design at a community college. it's once a week but there's some time to interact as class goes on. Plus I'm now listening to a Chopin classical music cd.

This upcoming session I can probably speak on some other issues that bother me, trying to figure out recurring negative thoughts.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats on having the courage to open up about thoughts that are normally so dark that they become secretive. It's never easy getting dark thoughts out because there is a fear about bringing them out into the open. I am doing the same thing with my psychiatrist and outreach workers. Because of the therapy they offered me, my psychological health has recovered by quite a bit. I would not be over-exaggerating if I said that my psych health recovered Substantially over the course of just a few years. Again, congrats for being brave and bold enough to get these dark thoughts out into the open. It's when they become suppressed and bottled up inside that they become destructive.


----------

